# UK Peterborough Gaming Group seeking new players and GM's



## Martimus (Feb 10, 2005)

Hello!!! 


I currently play with a group (about 20 gamers so far) in the city of Peterborough which is north of cambridge and south of Nottingham in the UK. We're currently on an recuritment drive for players and GM's/DM's of all ages, experience and gender. 

We have a wide range of games that can be run from DnD, D20 modern, Rifts, Marvel and many more theres even the odd home brew game floating here and there, so feel free to bring any materials you have and we'll either set you up with players or find a game for you to join.

If your interested just send a email to the club rpgs@majewicz.f9.co.uk and put roleplaying as the subject that way it won't be deleted by accident if the email doesn't work just PM me or check my profile for my email address and contact me that way. 

Hope to hear from you!

Thanks.


----------

